# Help: Condensation in garage wall



## buckeyze (Feb 21, 2006)

I would really be appreciative to hear your input on my situation.I just had a new home built in Michigan.We moved into the home 6 weeks ago.Since the roof was put on a few months ago, the builder has had to call the roofers out 5 times to attempt to re-flash a spot on the roof where the garage roof meets the bricked front entrance of the home.The footer for the brick for the front entrance actually sits on the interior garage wall.Where that brick comes down through the roof and sits on the wall has been a source of re-occuring leaking.Just a week ago the builder had the roofer make another adjustment to the roof and claims they think they fixed the problem.As far as major leaking, they may have corrected the problem but my concern is that I see condensation on the gray (cardboard like) backing board (behind my 2x4 framed wall).The entire garage is drywalled with no insulation (except where it meets the house).To keep an eye on the leaking area however, I had the builder cut out and remove a 4ftx4ft piece of drywall.Just this morning I looked at the open cavity and still see a small amount of water beading that looks like condensation.The beading is once again on the gray colored thick paper behind the studs.Should I be concerned or do you think it is just normal condensation.The garage is not heated.Thanks a million.


----------



## Square Eye (Feb 21, 2006)

A garage without heat is a constant source of condensation in this time of the year. A warm day with a little humidity, then a temperature drop after dark will make a wet spot before morning. In my garage/shop, The condensation seems to have an appetite for my expensive hand tools and stationary machine table tops. Every spring I have to sand, polish and wax everything that rusted. Amazingly, the cheaper the tool, the less maintenance it requires.  ?   Back on topic though, do you have room to install a ceiling fan? Air movement seems to help. A separate heat source out in the garage would stabilize the temperature, but the cost would be a major factor. DO NOT try to heat your garage with a branch vent from your regular heat source. Exhaust fumes will find their way into the house by back flowing through the system when the unit's fan is off. Brick walls extending from inside to outside are a pain. Heat is transferred quickly by brick. When you get satisfied that the leak is fixed, you definitely need to re-insulate. that wall. That will keep the warm damp air from condensing moisture on the cold brick. 

Tom in KY, where one day the air is so dry you shock the cat, and your glasses steam up the next day.


----------



## buckeyze (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info Tom in KY.  I appreciate your response.


----------

